# Masonic Employment Bureaus, Can we bring them back?



## cemab4y (Apr 20, 2013)

For many years, Grand Lodges and Lodges would assist brothers (and sometimes dependents) in seeking work. The GL of Kentucky operated a bureau for some years, and dropped it, back in the 1980's.  With the current high level of unemployment, could we bring this splendid tradition back? Most Masons are absolutely opposed to doing anything new (We never did it that way before,etc). But bringing back the tradition of assisting worthy brothers, would not raise so much opposition.

We could assist Masons (and dependents, and widows), in seeking employment. We could also assist the general public, like some other non-profit organizations do. We can do this as a public service, and be in full compliance with all state and federal laws. 

I have suffered the scourge of unemployment in the past. State employment offices are woefully unequipped to assist unemployed workers in the new economy. Keep in mind, that the same people who run the public schools, AMTRAK, and the post office, run the employment offices. It is time for non-government organizations to step up and assist people in seeking work. 

What do you think?


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree, although I never knew that existed. But it would do us good to assist the public.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 20, 2013)

I believe that this still exist.. But among brothers. For example, if a brother is qualified for a certain job criteria he then can speak to other brothers and I'm sure they can help you. Or maybe you just lost your job.. If you go to a Lodge and speak to your brothers addressing your situation  express.. your fellow brothers would help.. Because that's what a brotherhood is .. Right? 

This is strictly my opinion.. Freemasonry is a fraternity and most of all a brotherhood.. so their are all family.
If I had an opportunity to help a brother in anyway I would. 

But I also do agree that their should be an employment bureau  


Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think it could work in today's legal environment.  If you give ANY preference to Masons, you'd immediately be sued for sex and religious discrimination.  If you made it available to anyone who sought your services, then what's the point?  There are already employment agencies out there.


----------



## JJones (Apr 21, 2013)

> I don't think it could work in today's legal environment. If you give ANY preference to Masons, you'd immediately be sued for sex and religious discrimination. If you made it available to anyone who sought your services, then what's the point? There are already employment agencies out there.



Yep.  In today's politically (in)correct world it'd be hard to do something like this without somebody getting their feelings hurt and giving us trouble.

But, like someone already pointed out, there's no reason this can't exist unofficially between brothers.  In my opinion it should have always been this way anyhow.  We are supposed to help, aid, and assist our brother masons and their families right?  Helping a brother get a job (or a better one) sounds like this to me.

My little disclaimer though, I'm not saying just vouch for just -any- mason.  If we can help out we should but some lodges have left the west gate wide open and I'm not suggesting you should go out of your way for anyone with a dues card if sticking your neck out for them makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 21, 2013)

cemab4y said:


> State employment offices are woefully unequipped to assist unemployed workers in the new economy. Keep in mind, that the same people who run the public schools, AMTRAK, and the post office, run the employment offices. It is time for non-government organizations to step up and assist people in seeking work.



You are correct.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 21, 2013)

Every time we try to help, people are scared of the legal complications. Here is how we can do it: First, we re-establish the Masonic employment bureaus, and this time, make the service available to EVERYONE! Many non-government organizations offer employment assistance services to people, with no threat of litigation. One example is the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (the Mormons) . See

http://www.mormonnewsroom.org/article/church-finds-jobs-for-thousands-worldwide

Grand Lodges could pattern an employment services bureau, on the plan of the LDS.  We could offer:

Resume preparation assistance
Practice interviews, videotaped for criticism and improvement
Classes in how to search for work on-line
How to network and seek work in the "hidden" job market
Advice on how to get additional job training, vo-tech schools, basic grants for college, etc.

We could get retired Masons, to volunteer to assist individual in seeking work, and even hold "pink-slip parties" at our lodges, so that job-seekers could get additional tips and advice.

Grand Lodges can offer this assistance on a "non-discriminatory" basis, to anyone who needs job assistance. This way, we can help brother Masons, their dependents and Masonic widows, and the general public. Running a service like this, is in the highest tradition of "help, aid, and assist" brother Masons, their widows and orphans. And by conducting the service openly, and making it available to the general public, we will garner some excellent publicity.

Most states (including Virginia, where I live), have "charitable immunity" laws. When a non-profit organization offers services to the public, on a non-discriminatory basis, the organization is "shielded" , from lawsuits. Many churches and religious institutions offer employment counseling to their own members, and to anyone who requests assistance. Educational institutions offer employment advice, and resume preparation, and other employment assistance, with no legal ramifications.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 21, 2013)

Some GLs have web forums on their pages with topic boards for posting resumes and job openings -

http://www.ilmason.org/MemberResources/JobPostingsResumes.aspx

You'll notice it's in the members' resource area but it is openly visible to anyone.  Not a bad idea.


----------



## chrmc (Apr 21, 2013)

The idea may be good, but it comes down to the same thing as with any other organization. Who's going to do it and where will the money come from? Putting it on the GL setup could be an idea, but it still doesn't solve the logistical problems. 

And to be honest I must admit that I don't see Masonry as an organization that should provide this for our members. There are a reasons why we meet on the level, and why business dealings aren't discussed in lodge. I think got plenty of challenges with our present "core business" that expansion shouldn't be the issue on the agenda.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 21, 2013)

chrmc said:


> The idea may be good, but it comes down to the same thing as with any other organization. Who's going to do it and where will the money come from? Putting it on the GL setup could be an idea, but it still doesn't solve the logistical problems.
> 
> *==Our membership is composed of so many retired people, that I am certain that we could get all the help we need from volunteers. The cost will be minimal, we already have lodge buildings which are empty for most nights of the week. And we can handle the logistics primarily on-line. *
> 
> ...



--I disagree. Grand Lodges and lodges have assisted worthy brothers in seeking employment since the establishment of Masonry. During the depression of the 1930's the unemployment rate for Masons was much lower than for the general public, because MASONS looked out for the jobs, and assisted unemployed Masons in obtaining work. We can modernize and update this splendid tradition.

--"You can always tell a pioneer, they have arrows in their backs"- Author unknown


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 6, 2014)

BUMP... I have discussed this topic for some years, and I still think it is valid. First, it is one of our splendid traditions. In the 1930's lodges and Grand Lodges assisted unemployed people in finding employment.

Of course there are government run employment agencies out there. I have utilized their services for some years, in Kentucky and Virginia. They are like all government services, they are a monopoly, and my experiences have been less than ideal.

This economy is in bad shape, and there are millions of Americans who are unemployed or underemployed. Even with the internet, and on-line applications, there are many jobs which are not advertised, and old-fashioned networking is where many jobs can be found.

We should not be afraid of any legal issues, offering a service like this TO THE PUBLIC, regardless of Masonic affiliation, is the way to avoid any possible claim of favoritism.

Most masons are loath to attempt anything new or different. Since offering employment assistance is one of our traditions, can we do this?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> For many years, Grand Lodges and Lodges would assist brothers (and sometimes dependents) in seeking work. The GL of Kentucky operated a bureau for some years, and dropped it, back in the 1980's.  With the current high level of unemployment, could we bring this splendid tradition back? Most Masons are absolutely opposed to doing anything new (We never did it that way before,etc). But bringing back the tradition of assisting worthy brothers, would not raise so much opposition.
> 
> We could assist Masons (and dependents, and widows), in seeking employment. We could also assist the general public, like some other non-profit organizations do. We can do this as a public service, and be in full compliance with all state and federal laws.
> 
> ...


I think that this is a great idea!


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 7, 2014)

See this link:

http://www.mormonnewsroom.org/article/church-finds-jobs-for-thousands-worldwide

I believe that Masonic lodges and Grand Lodges could do the exact same thing!


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 18, 2014)

There is a tendency for people to say "Let the government do it". I have dealt with state employment offices. I am unimpressed. I believe sincerely, that we could return to this excellent tradition.


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 21, 2014)

The way to do it would either be:
1. - A web site only accessible by masons. 
Or
2. - A web site that makes the information available & then it's up the employer.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 21, 2014)

I disagree. See how the Mormon church does it. The employment service must be open to ALL PERSONS. Masons, dependents, widows of Masons, and anyone who needs help. We cannot give the appearance of giving preference only to Masons. If the service is open to ALL, then it is great public relations, and we will not be subject to any lawsuits.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 22, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> I disagree. See how the Mormon church does it. The employment service must be open to ALL PERSONS. Masons, dependents, widows of Masons, and anyone who needs help. We cannot give the appearance of giving preference only to Masons. If the service is open to ALL, then it is great public relations, and we will not be subject to any lawsuits.



For a while GLofIL had resume and job listings in the members only section of their web site.  I don't know if this is why it went away or it was from lack of interest.  With all of the many job boards on line it may well have been lack of interest.  If I'm on line looking for work I'll go to LinkedIn and so on long before I check my grand lodge web site.


----------

